# UT DWR property west of Perry ponds dry



## duck-blind-bob (Oct 13, 2008)

I went out to the DWR property west of the Perry Ponds and to my shock it is completely dry. I first went there to hunt in 1992 because it is close and the the walk out from the parking lot on the Bird Refuge is a quick one. I have had some really great hunts there and to see it dry makes me both sad and mad. What could have happened to all the water that used to be there? I would like an answer. Drought conditions should not account for it. We have had droughts before and still had water out there. Is the DWR in the business of growing great weed crops or providing habitat for game and places to hunt? Maybe there is a long term plan for the ground I am not aware of. I would love to get an answer.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

It actually is federal property. Bear River is not operated by the DWR. You can check out their website for management goals. Different units have different priorities when it comes to water. I'm sure that it'll get it's share in the next couple of weeks now that the irrigation season is over.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Any area that was once wet and now has weeds and grasses growing on it will be great when the water re-floods the area. It will be worth the wait I think.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I noticed a report on the DWR website about the water situation, and they did mention that many areas would be very low on water this year. They also mentioned the water rights issue, and how only a few areas had water rights situations that were beneficial for hunters, in that they had enough water to attract birds. I would think that things would get better as the season wears on, and less water is used up before making it to your hunting areas.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> It actually is federal property. Bear River is not operated by the DWR. You can check out their website for management goals. Different units have different priorities when it comes to water. I'm sure that it'll get it's share in the next couple of weeks now that the irrigation season is over.


He's referring to the area directly west of the sewer ponds.
While it is owned by the state,I'm not sure it is actively managed by the DWR. I believe the refuge manages the water although I'm not positive. It does tend to flood late in dry years, but when it does, it's just like ringing the dinner bell


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

My bad!  I didn't know you could hunt the area between the ponds and 5D. I've seen posts in the past about whether you could cross the fence or not but I've never done it. Good to know! Thanks for keeping me in check :wink:


----------



## duck-blind-bob (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, for the feed back from everyone. Bob


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe that area directly west of the Perry evap pond is part of the BRMBR, part of B Block - as i read the map. The signs in the adjacent parking areas and roads are all federal and not state. I've hunted that area fro years, but I may be wrong.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

See the atatched picture. The brown area appropriately enough is the aproximate boundries of the sewer ponds. The yellow area is state owned land that is surrounded on 3 sides by Refuge ground.Even before the refuge opened any of this area to hunting the state ground was accesable by walking a 6 or 7 foot corridor through the federal land from the first parking lot.That was some good hunting there. Sorry for the map qaulity.[attachment=0:22wdjo43]Image2.jpg[/attachment:22wdjo43]


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

That makes sense, Bob. I can see how it's DWR land surrounded by federal land. Makes sense, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

357Bob, Great Map for everyone to see, and new place to hunt, but hope I will not be alone. :roll: 10Tenner


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Call the Private land owners (Knudsons?) that own the property in the NW area. Ask them why they dammed off the canal that feeds the area from the North flowing to the South. Most or all the water from Reeder is used to fill unit 6, the area south. Not much of the water from Reeder is going to flow back north. (Its Up hill). The problem is the big mounds of dirt in the canal located in the private property to the North.

This area is total Clown Ville..
I hunted this place for years; I can honestly say I will not hunt this area anymore. That place will never be the same again.. Ever..Its Done, Finished, Kaput.. Its over....
Keep the Clowns from lining the dike like its the Iraq border and their might be a slim, very slim chance it may come back. Also keep it to a 4 boat min instead of the 9-12 vehicals that are in the parking lot given any day of the week.. And their hunting a DRY area.. I dont get it.. Clowns....


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Nasher said:


> Call the Private land owners (Knudsons?) that own the property in the NW area. Ask them why they dammed off the canal that feeds the area from the North flowing to the South. Most or all the water from Reeder is used to fill unit 6, the area south. Not much of the water from Reeder is going to flow back north. (Its Up hill). The problem is the big mounds of dirt in the canal located in the private property to the North.
> 
> This area is total Clown Ville..
> I hunted this place for years; I can honestly say I will not hunt this area anymore. That place will never be the same again.. Ever..Its Done, Finished, Kaput.. Its over....
> Keep the Clowns from lining the dike like its the Iraq border and their might be a slim, very slim chance it may come back. Also keep it to a 4 boat min instead of the 9-12 vehicals that are in the parking lot given any day of the week.. And their hunting a DRY area.. I dont get it.. Clowns....


+1
ill leave that unit to the crazies, because that is what it is turning into!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to agree, I gave it up years ago, with the exception of the last minute, late season,storm just rolled in, and it's only five minutes from work, hunt. I take my boat to work if the weather looks to be turning.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nasher said:


> Call the Private land owners (Knudsons?) that own the property in the NW area. Ask them why they dammed off the canal that feeds the area from the North flowing to the South. Most or all the water from Reeder is used to fill unit 6, the area south. Not much of the water from Reeder is going to flow back north. (Its Up hill). The problem is the big mounds of dirt in the canal located in the private property to the North.
> 
> This area is total Clown Ville..
> I hunted this place for years; I can honestly say I will not hunt this area anymore. That place will never be the same again.. Ever..Its Done, Finished, Kaput.. Its over....
> Keep the Clowns from lining the dike like its the Iraq border and their might be a slim, very slim chance it may come back. Also keep it to a 4 boat min instead of the 9-12 vehicals that are in the parking lot given any day of the week.. And their hunting a DRY area.. I dont get it.. Clowns....


+1 I really enjoy all the setups in the canal???? With the shiney 10ft fishing boat set up 5yds from the spread and you come by 5mph and about swamp the boat, and they are pizzed off???? So nasher when are you going to get in the clown suit and water ski down the canal and wave at all the people


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> So nasher when are you going to get in the clown suit and water ski down the canal and wave at all the people


:lol: I've been saying for years now I'm going to do this.. I'm thinking more along the lines of a wake board or an inner tube..Wally said he's ready to pull me down the drink whenever i'm ready.
That guy who parks towards the end, the one that blows the trumpet when the geese are flying south off the water in unit 6.. He makes me nervous..I'm thinking my Clown suit better be made of kevlar..
Its really sad what that place has turned into, and the cows?.? what's up with the cows? They devistate the land more than anything...
Like 357 said


> with the exception of the last minute, late season,storm just rolled in, and it's only five minutes from work, hunt. I take my boat to work if the weather looks to be turning.


I agree, It was nice to be able to do that. Now, I dont even think we can do that anymore and expect anything.. I still have a small hope that one day, it will return to what it used to be.  First, we have to do something about the private land owners to the North West..


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

You guys are talking about the area on the west side of I-15 just north of the rest stop in Perry right? And you're all mad about what a circus it's become? You have NO idea. My family used to own a pretty good portion of that area before it was condemed and added to the bird refuge. Back then it used to be an amazing place to hunt. It was just me, my grandfather and his brother, my uncle and his boys. We actually got geese every year, for most of the season. And if you were polite enough to come knock on the door and ask, we'd take you down and show you where the good spots were. These days you hardly ever see a goose down there anymore. We used to have pheasants all over the place. Now you go down there and the place is weeds 10 feet high with very little feed for the birds. You're about 100 times more likely to see a fox, racoon, or skunk than you are to see a pheasant. That whole area just makes me sad to even look at anymore.


----------

